# BellatorGero Capture Former Britain's Strongest Man Oli Thompso



## BellatorGero (Dec 28, 2009)

> By Dean Parr
> 
> BellatorGero are delighted to add former Britain's Strongest Man Oli Thompson (4-2) to our roster, effective from his bout against Ian Hawkins this Saturday night at Ultimate Challenge UK's 'Feel The Pain.'
> 
> The ZT Fight Skool-trained Heavyweight's victories against Steve Day and Tomasz Kamienczyk highlight his hugely heavy hands, but his ground game is also constantly evolving and showing signs of improvement.


CLICK TO READ WHOLE ARTICLE

'Big' signing :thumb


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

Is your mission to sign every possible fighter that steps into the cage?


----------



## BellatorGero (Dec 28, 2009)

Nah, just the good ones.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

But youve got Mick Bowman??? He's as useful as a bag of willys to a lesbian


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

haha marc u funny B**tard! lmao


----------



## BellatorGero (Dec 28, 2009)

marc said:


> But youve got Mick Bowman??? He's as useful as a bag of willys to a lesbian


Have you seen what lesbians would do with a bag of williys?


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

marc said:


> But youve got Mick Bowman??? He's as useful as a bag of willys to a lesbian


lol Micks is a nice guy, but I think hes going for volume not quality


----------



## BellatorGero (Dec 28, 2009)

Are you sure you can say Dean Amasinger, Dave Hill, Pzremislaw Mysiala, Jimi Manuwa, Paul McVeigh aren't quality?

Or could you say they are the cream of UK show talent?


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

BellatorGero said:


> Nah, just the good ones.


agreed those fighters are decent guys,

but when you say just the good ones, do you mean good at fighting or good at cooking or good at some other random tasks?

Because not all your boys are holding good records like marc pointed out?


----------



## BellatorGero (Dec 28, 2009)

Indeed, but they are all good up and coming fighters, certainly no one that is over the hill, or with a negative record.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

BellatorGero said:


> Have you seen what lesbians would do with a bag of williys?


No, do you have a video?


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Pornhub

I'm sure You'll find one there.


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

careful, they might start sponsoring the actors from that site as well


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

You guys and your porn hubbery 'friendly' banter, im shocked at you Matthew, Shocked and moorishly aroused


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

Ron Jeremy Signature series


----------



## BellatorGero (Dec 28, 2009)

Razorstorm said:


> careful, they might start sponsoring the actors from that site as well


I really don't see what your problem is Thomas.


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

No problem at all, just having a laugh


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

Razorstorm said:


> Ron Jeremy Signature series


Id defo buy one!! :thumb


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

marc said:


> You guys and your porn hubbery 'friendly' banter, im shocked at you Matthew, Shocked and moorishly aroused


LOL, you love it!


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

SanshouMatt said:


> LOL, you love it!


He will be chillin in the office having a casual surf on the site hiding behind some protein tubs


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Tom, seriously, don't put mental images like that in my head!


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

Making his own brand of protein shake!!


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

Chris Griffiths said:


> Making his own brand of protein shake!!


loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

comment of the night award winner


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwww....could be a seller though i have fathered two already - i have the Power!!!!


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

clearly your not shooting duds big man!


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

All that spare Trib in the shop had to go somewhere!


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

SanshouMatt said:


> Pornhub
> 
> I'm sure You'll find one there.


How dare you say i watch porn hub. Dont even know what it is. never seen it. Its discusting. How dare you.I know nowt....Ah you you wasn't talking to me.


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

This shit really works!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Bwahahahahahahahaha love it


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

Razorstorm said:


> This shit really works!


Hahahahaha classic


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

Razorstorm said:


> This shit really works!


If I buy this and throw it up the Mrs will I get money off Marc each week??


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Yes but your kids may be ginger, your call!


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

marc said:


> Yes but your kids may be ginger, your call!


Mate im not racist!


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

Chris Griffiths said:


> Mate im not racist!


when did gingers become their own race dude? lol


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

Razorstorm said:


> when did gingers become their own race dude? lol


What?? the day they were born??

They all smell of piss and beans!


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

Chris Griffiths said:


> What?? the day they were born??
> 
> They all smell of piss and beans!


you had too much loopy juice i think


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

Razorstorm said:


> you had too much loopy juice i think


Just been to marcs for some of his special love wee.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Chris Griffiths said:


> What?? the day they were born??
> 
> They all smell of piss and beans!


im insulted by the beans remark, the Piss however is quite accurate


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

What a lovely combo of aromas the shop must have... man glue and piss. LOL


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

SanshouMatt said:


> What a lovely combo of aromas the shop must have... man glue and piss. LOL


its scientifically proven to be best the combination for sales


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Jesus this thread went down hill quckly, erm....well done Bellator lol

On a serious note though i thought Oli Thompson was still in strong man, didnt realise he'd made the cross over to MMA


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

Razorstorm said:


> its scientifically proven to be best the combination for sales


Really? Scratch and sniff inside each delivery!


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Bet its like ww1 in your store Marc,

Do you know why? Its simply because of the punters panic at the mustard gas burning eye sensation from the ammonia and beans sticking their eyes together,

that they all rush to rub protein shakes in their eyes, realising its not protein shake but "shake protein" from the man himself.

How do you retain business dude? how?


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Apparently word of mouth.. LOL


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Word of slightly sticky and salty mouth! lol


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

SanshouMatt said:


> Apparently word of mouth.. LOL


lol

Its lucky marc is awesome and takes this all on the chin lol


----------



## Evolution Acadamy (May 9, 2010)

marc said:


> Jesus this thread went down hill quckly, erm....well done Bellator lol
> 
> On a serious note though i thought Oli Thompson was still in strong man, didnt realise he'd made the cross over to MMA


Oli tore his bicep badly so decided to go in another direction. He has been only training for about year and half....works really hard and showed people that doubt him, by standing with Rob Broughton for 15 minutes at the ZT Tournamnet after already having 2 previous fights on the same night.

Good luck for Saturday mate...


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Fair play to that...



Evolution Acadamy said:


> Oli tore his bicep badly so decided to go in another direction. He has been only training for about year and half....works really hard and showed people that doubt him, by standing with Rob Broughton for 15 minutes at the ZT Tournamnet after already having 2 previous fights on the same night.
> 
> Good luck for Saturday mate...


----------

